# Solid Body Lucite Barons



## Deere41h (Sep 17, 2005)

The following are the results of the prototypes that I posted a couple weeks ago.  I wanted to get the process worked out before I attempted these.  The first is Black and White Lucite on a platinum Baron FP.  The second is Fire Lucite on a Baron Roller Ball. 

All comments and critiques are welcome.
















(Sorry about the finger prints)


----------



## jvsank (Sep 17, 2005)

John those are very nice I really like the first the one. I got a question though where did you get the pen pouch ?


----------



## DWK5150 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice very nice!! They look great!!


----------



## elody21 (Sep 17, 2005)

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## vick (Sep 17, 2005)

I like them a lot the lower barrels have a lot of style to them with out being over done.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 17, 2005)

I really like the first on too!


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Sep 17, 2005)

Workmanship looks very good. How about a picture with the caps on the pen?


----------



## rtjw (Sep 17, 2005)

The black and white lucite is fantastic. You did a great job on both.


----------



## Deere41h (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice comments.  These were fun to do.

Johnny....The pen pouches are from BB at Arizona Silhouette.  Bill has them in both black and tan.

Here is pictures of them closed.





<br />





<br />


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 17, 2005)

Those are awesome, John! [^]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 17, 2005)

The black & white of both is simply SMOKIN!!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 17, 2005)

John, Simply awesome!!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 17, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Fangar (Sep 17, 2005)

John,

They both look great.  The black one in particulr is very rich looking.  I could get a nice price for one like that in this area.  Great work, and thanks for posting.

James


----------



## swm6500 (Sep 17, 2005)

Those are a couple of great looking pens John.


----------



## green-eyes (Sep 17, 2005)

WOW!  Beautiful blanks and turning!


----------



## JimGo (Sep 17, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 17, 2005)

Suoer !! []  Very beautifull pens John and well executed. I like your design on the end. They both are wonderfull, good job.


----------



## KKingery (Sep 17, 2005)

Fantastic work!


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 18, 2005)

You nailed those.  I just came out of my shop working on a set of 4 closed end barons in walnut for a customer.   THey ain't near as pretty as those!


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 18, 2005)

John, I haven't been a great fan of the Baron style pens.  They just seemed too small to comfortably fit the hand to me and often seem too bulbous in form factor.  Your work puts paid to those bad ideas.  These are simply superb in both form and color.  I hope these aren't too difficult for you to make because I have a feeling you may have just created a large demand for this style. Congratulations![]


----------



## darbytee (Sep 18, 2005)

Both really nice John. I think the lines work well with both, but the black and white is stunning.


----------



## chigdon (Sep 18, 2005)

Excellent, simple design.  Very nice!


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 18, 2005)

I like it!  uh-huh  uh-huh I like it!  uh-huh  uh-huh
Be sure to bring them to SWAT, or make another one if you sell those two.[] Really nice.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by chigdon_
> <br />Excellent, simple design.  Very nice!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Sep 18, 2005)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## JHFerrell (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm not worthy....I'm not worthy...[:I] Beautiful is the only word that comes to mind.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 19, 2005)

Does anyone besides me feel like they are being left off of the closed end wagon[:I][?]

John, I am going to give a close ended pen a try. Did you use one of the articles that have been floating around or did you use your own method?

Good lookin stuff.

Ryan


----------



## badwin (Sep 19, 2005)

Very nice colors.  Really like the first one.
Brian


----------



## csb333 (Sep 19, 2005)

They are just excellent! Great craftsmanship and great design- Chris


----------



## Deere41h (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice comments.  They are much appreciated.

Don.....I will have them with me at SWAT.

Ryan.....I have to admit I looked at all the articles I could find but none of them seemed to fit the Baron so I used what I could and came up with my own method.  If you do a Baron you have to make sure you have room for the rollerball insert if that is your choice or the FP ink pump.  Ink pump takes up about the same space so I am able to go either way after they are built.  The advantage is that you can show it as one or the other and make the change to what ever your customer wants.  Watch out for the spring though if you make it a rollerball.


----------



## arjudy (Sep 19, 2005)

Very nice!


----------

